# Is it important to you free estimate form?



## travunski (Dec 25, 2013)

Do you have offers through free estimate form? Whether and how frequently your customers contact you in this way? 

tnx

ps: sorry for bed english.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I get a lot of people contacting me through the form. It varies in frequency, sometimes 5 a week, sometimes just 1. Either way it works and I suggest having one.


----------



## tigerwash (Sep 24, 2014)

I get a lot of leads this way. It seems to be easier and more convenient to some people than calling.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Contact through my web site's contact form is very important for new customers to connect with me. 

I also receive contacts from spammers and people asking me for advice about how do work on their own home.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I think they are a great way to present the customer with another way to contact you. Giving them more options right at there finger tips is good. The one thing I never got around to having was the ability to attach pictures I find that would have been helpful.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER (Apr 15, 2013)

travunski said:


> Do you have offers through free estimate form? Whether and how frequently your customers contact you in this way?
> 
> tnx
> 
> ps: sorry for bed english.


I have a from aswell...


It help you get too know your cleint before you even talk to them on the phone.


first and last name...


you can facebook search them


and their address you can google get an idea for location if its exterior work have a look at what your up for...


its good for screening potential clients... you basically meet them before hand.


----------

